# 2017 success thread



## Jimbo 09

October 16th doe.


----------



## goosebandit2

opening day 4 point


----------



## sniper

Joe Archer said:


> Punched an antlerless tag on October 1st. Got to one of my State Land stand at about 4:35 after watching the lions game, christened the No-Cam at about 4:50. Deer ran towards the road and watched her fall withing 50 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady took the biggest doe that I have ever seen in my area of the NeLP with her crossbow on October 2nd at 6:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----<<<


Is it me or does Joe Archer look like a thicker Josh Brolin??
Good work Josh...I mean Joe


----------



## MI_Buckhunter

My naphews helping me pull out my opening day doe.


----------



## Ryfarm48

My daughter got her first deer as well, had to bring to school the next morning as she waited to see if I had found it, it was 20 yds from were we left off the night before. Congrats to everyone who has connected!


----------



## protectionisamust

Oct 21 7 point. 

First archery deer in 4 years


----------



## Bigchev

Daughter got her 1st deer during youth hunt.

And

My October 16th public land 12 point.


----------



## jr28schalm

sniper said:


> Is it me or does Joe Archer look like a thicker Josh Brolin??
> Good work Josh...I mean Joe


Makes you wonder how old his avatar pic is


----------



## proangler

Kansas 11pt this year


----------



## SPITFIRE




----------



## KMB2481

October 16th doe


----------



## caj33

KMB2481 said:


> October 16th doe
> 
> View attachment 277119


That's a great picture!!!


----------



## jimbobway

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/michigan-sportsman_com/39/600605/3184-1508891001.jpg[/IMG
Took this doe on the 17 th . 20 yd shot ran 40 yds .


----------



## dewy6068

Friday the 13th 8 point!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Saturday October 21st 7 pt
Flight


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Great pictures fellow sportsmen and women, congrats to the successful hunters!!


----------



## Ol Mucky

The boy in September


----------



## TKZ Outdoors

October 16








October 14


----------



## Gone_Hunting

TKZ Outdoors said:


> View attachment 277155
> 
> October 16


LOL great pic!!


TKZ Outdoors said:


> View attachment 277155
> 
> October 16


----------



## TKZ Outdoors

Gone_Hunting said:


> LOL great pic!!


Hurry up dad, too heavy!


----------



## Pieter

Great thread!

Antlerless tag. GT County. Private land. 6PM Oct 1.


----------



## BaldwinHunter




----------



## mbrewer

Pieter said:


> Great thread!


It is. Another chance to celebrate all the kids and their successes make it even better.


----------



## Corey K

State Land October 7th


----------



## 21hunter21

Sanilac county 8 pt and doe along with my tracking dog in training.


----------



## mbrewer

21hunter21 said:


> View attachment 277190
> View attachment 277191
> 
> 
> Sanilac county 8 pt and doe along with my tracking dog in training.


Nice. You're dog is gonna get fat if you keep placing your arrows as well as those two were.


----------



## Corey K

mbrewer said:


> Nice. You're dog is gonna get fat if you keep placing your arrows as well as those two were.


I should of mentioned that my buck was found with a tracking dog.

It was pretty neat, I shot the buck at 6pm. Waited to 645 to inspect my arrow, with the heavy rain coming fast I made the judgement to track the buck. He went 80-100yds with good blood and then made it to a clear cut with mostly dirt to track on. The ground had been so dry even the tracks were hard to spot. I checked around and a tracker messaged me and was there within an hour after dark. It poured rain and he said his dog did better, took the dog to last blood I marked on my gps/lighted nock arrow and it took the dog maybe 10 mins or so to cover the last 100yds to my buck. It would have taken me awhile to make that progress, maybe hours who knows!!! 

I was really impressed with the dog, it was a GSP. I hit the buck low in the front shoulders just a tick in front of the heart. Total distance was almost 250yds by my GPS in a straight line. That deer kicked hard at the shot and ran wide open in a straight line, it's amazing how far they can cover in a short amount of time when they run like that!


----------



## 21hunter21

mbrewer said:


> Nice. You're dog is gonna get fat if you keep placing your arrows as well as those two were.


Thanks MBREWER, but there will come a day!!!


----------



## spikekilla

Opening morning farmland freezer stuffer.​


----------



## G5monotech

opening day 8 point and yote


----------



## mbrewer

Corey K said:


> I should of mentioned that my buck was found with a tracking dog.
> 
> It was pretty neat, I shot the buck at 6pm. Waited to 645 to inspect my arrow, with the heavy rain coming fast I made the judgement to track the buck. He went 80-100yds with good blood and then made it to a clear cut with mostly dirt to track on. The ground had been so dry even the tracks were hard to spot. I checked around and a tracker messaged me and was there within an hour after dark. It poured rain and he said his dog did better, took the dog to last blood I marked on my gps/lighted nock arrow and it took the dog maybe 10 mins or so to cover the last 100yds to my buck. It would have taken me awhile to make that progress, maybe hours who knows!!!
> 
> I was really impressed with the dog, it was a GSP. I hit the buck low in the front shoulders just a tick in front of the heart. Total distance was almost 250yds by my GPS in a straight line. That deer kicked hard at the shot and ran wide open in a straight line, it's amazing how far they can cover in a short amount of time when they run like that!


Nice, sounds like you made a good call. 250 yards is a long way in the woods


----------



## Kirkman17

Buddy of mine just shot these two beauty’s back to back about 2 mins apart!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Oct. 5, U.P. deer. 171 lbs. dressed









Oct. 12, U.P. deer. 152 lbs. dressed


----------



## masonp2530

Oct.16 5pt. First deer with compound bow!!


----------



## diamond_bowhunter58

Opening night doe. Shot her at 35 yards and watched her go down about 75 yards from the shot.


----------



## QDMAMAN

This morning.


----------



## Captain

It’s a miracle T...good work. Oct. 14th doe St. Clair county


----------



## Gone_Hunting

diamond_bowhunter58 said:


> Opening night doe. Shot her at 35 yards and watched her go down about 75 yards from the shot.
> View attachment 277269


Nice doe and great shot at 35 yards.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

masonp2530 said:


> View attachment 277231
> 
> 
> Oct.16 5pt. First deer with compound bow!!


First one you will remember for a long time! 
Congrats on a great deer and huge accomplishment.


----------



## AwakenedHuntsman

Harvested today (10.25.17) at 5:50 pm. Leelanau County, private property. 20 yard shot. Trotted 30 yards, stumbled, and trotted another 40 yards before taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Hoyt4life

7pt 10/29 1pm 15yds Ran 50yds. Couldn’t have hit him any better.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Decided that I'm ready to switch gears and do some fishing, so when this guy came into the buck bomb I had an itchy trigger finger, no more bucks for me!


----------



## 21hunter21

Another Sanilac county "Booner" for the tracking pup. 4 doe tags left to fill...


----------



## jatc

Montcalm County 10-29-17 at 5:00 pm


----------



## agbuckhunter

On Oct 20th I sat all morning slaying the Jumbo's on Saginaw Bay. 








Shortly after fishing, I was on my way to pickup my 10 yo daughter from school for an evening hunt. She was successful with her first archery season deer and let just say....she was pumped. What a great day. 








Oct 25th evening was my first time out for myself. I had been hearing reports of a lot of scrape activity going on, so I knew with the cold front and the wind, my mock scrape line would be a great choice for the first sit of the season. About 4:30 pm I watched one of my target bucks make his way towards me, stopping to check and freshen 4 out of the 5 mock scrapes.... I didn't let him get to the 5th one!


----------



## Mathews Man

10-29-17 3 yo 8 point 18 inch spread 208 lbs live weight NELP


----------



## agbuckhunter

Decided to call it a season on the bucks last night after only 3 sits. Called him in from 175 yds with the grunt tube/can call combo. Time to get after those perch and Gators. And of course hunt with my daughter when she can fit dad into her busy schedule.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

Buck from 10-28-17


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Walt Donaldson said:


> Buck from 10-28-17
> 
> View attachment 278761


Giant!!! Great shot also


----------



## Chappy410

Beautiful Buck Walt. Mind sharing the story behind the hunt?
Thanks and congratulations.


----------



## jr28schalm

Chappy410 said:


> Beautiful Buck Walt. Mind sharing the story behind the hunt?
> Thanks and congratulations.


Not sure how you missed the longest thread with no bs..lol


----------



## Jet08

Chappy410 said:


> Beautiful Buck Walt. Mind sharing the story behind the hunt?
> Thanks and congratulations.


https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/walt-passed-a-b1g1-shot-an-even-b1gger1.601167/


----------



## Chappy410

jr28schalm said:


> Not sure how you missed the longest thread with no bs..lol


I guess I did. I have been following the LFTSs threads but must have missed that one.


----------



## Chappy410

Jeto8, thanks for posting link.


----------



## caj33

See his thread Walt passed a BIG1 and got a B1GGER1


Chappy410 said:


> Beautiful Buck Walt. Mind sharing the story behind the hunt?
> Thanks and congratulations.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

10/09 doe 










10/30 9pt

Both shot in the morning on Lake Co private land.

Buck was shot at 15 yards, while sitting on the ground, against a big Hemlock.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Bump


----------



## Crawfish

11/4 8:00 am Montcalm County


----------



## Slim1213

Shot him the oct. 27


----------



## Stick Slingur

11-2, 8:45 am, 182# dressed, 3 1/2+ yr old. My biggest yet and a personal first arrowing a mature buck on the ground with no blind.


----------



## frdboy

Shot this guy on 10/27 in the rain near Bear lake, arrow passed thru a little back but got the liver. Good blood for 30 yds and then completely stopped. Hole plugged. He was headed towards the creek so 4 of us did a grid search and found him under water in the creek about 2 hours later. Friend found a 8 pt skull while searching.
















Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterblaster1

Here is my first ever archery deer I have taken! Good size doe taken in area 332 public land on Oct 27th. 12 yard shot, bolt pass thru, she went 70 yards into the thickest crap imaginable. Awesome getting one in the freezer before gun season
. She yielded 65 lbs ish of grade aa venion...


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 277337
> This morning.


----------



## drl_1

Great work and congrats to all the fellow hunters out there. I was lucky enough to tag two real nice 8pts this fall. The first one was from October 4th and the second was November 3rd.


----------



## [email protected]

First nice Buck in 8 years! State land Newaygo co. Ran 50 yds and fell over!
















Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Newaygo co state land. 9 point with a drop tine! Ran 50 yds and dropped! First nice buck in 8 years.























Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## QDMAMAN

Masterblaster1 said:


> Here is my first ever archery deer I have taken! Good size doe taken in area 332 public land on Oct 27th. 12 yard shot, bolt pass thru, she went 70 yards into the thickest crap imaginable. Awesome getting one in the freezer before gun season
> . She yielded 65 lbs ish of grade aa venion...
> View attachment 279375
> View attachment 279376



What'd you do, snare her? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pier Pressure

My daughter’s doe from Huron County on 10/21.


----------



## Pier Pressure

I took a doe earlier in October and an 8 point on 10/29 also in Huron County.








Trailcam pic of the buck as he took off breaking my arrow.


----------



## Bill Fred Bear

Got this 7 point last


----------



## sniper

My 17 yr old son shot his first buck with a bow yesterday morning in Hillsdale...The weather made it look we were hunting in pea soup...Not sure he even noticed....


----------



## jampg

Well... It finally happened. After 30 years bow hunting, I got the first one down. Huron Notional Forest on the ground 18 yards. She just made it just out of sight and went down. I did a lot of praying before I got up and checked. AMEN!


----------



## mbrewer

jampg said:


> Well... It finally happened. After 30 years bow hunting, I got the first one down. Huron Notional Forest on the ground 18 yards. She just made it just out of sight and went down. I did a lot of praying before I got up and checked. AMEN!
> View attachment 279610


Must be a good feeling. Congrats.


----------



## jampg

snortwheeze said:


> View attachment 279265


Congrats to you sir! You rock!


----------



## caj33

jampg said:


> Well... It finally happened. After 30 years bow hunting, I got the first one down. Huron Notional Forest on the ground 18 yards. She just made it just out of sight and went down. I did a lot of praying before I got up and checked. AMEN!
> View attachment 279610


Congrats to you sir!! Great job!!


----------



## Richard Cranium

Yesterday morning took a nice 8 point with 19" OS spread w/ 9" G2's. Believe it was a liver shot hit it kind of far back but it was quartering away pretty good. Went about 10 yards before it started bleeding but then it was blood everywhere. My daughter did not have any issues tracking it other than going through the wild rose patch! Deer traveled about 40 yards and piled up. Dressed out at 192#. Hope to edit this later with some pics once she gets her lazy butt out of bed.


----------



## deepwoods

192! That is a biggun! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

jampg said:


> Well... It finally happened. After 30 years bow hunting, I got the first one down. Huron Notional Forest on the ground 18 yards. She just made it just out of sight and went down. I did a lot of praying before I got up and checked. AMEN!
> View attachment 279610


Congratulations. Still time this year to get your first archery buck.


----------



## Yohann

Bump


----------



## mich buckmaster

Shot on 11/7


----------



## Liver and Onions

Late Oct. Crossbow. 30 yds. Double lung, short & easy recovery. 168 lbs. field dressed.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Bump


----------



## Sharkbait11

jampg said:


> Well... It finally happened. After 30 years bow hunting, I got the first one down. Huron Notional Forest on the ground 18 yards. She just made it just out of sight and went down. I did a lot of praying before I got up and checked. AMEN!
> View attachment 279610


30 years for first deer?...Congrats and hopefully doesn't take another 30 years for your second!!!


----------



## Ryfarm48

Finally after 2 weeks straight of hard hunting I get to join my 10 year old daughter on the 2017 success thread, shot a dandy 8 point yesterday morning, along with one of my best friends and neighbor shooting an 8 point as well in the morning. We drug two different deer yesterday and we were wiped out tired. Highlight of the season....my daughter's doe hands down.


----------



## grub

Oct 15, 170# dressed


----------



## ratherboutside

8 pt. November 3rd. Needed a dog to help with the recovery






















Last pic is 30 sec before the shot.

He has 4.5" and 5" bases. 15" inside spread and 9" G2. He came out at about 100 yards in a different food plot to run the 7 does out of it. I caught a couple of glimpses of him and thought he was a different buck. He then turned and came straight at the pond and plot that I was hunting over. I again just caught a glimpse. He ran the does off by me. I stood during the commotion. He trotted into my shooting lane. I drew and grunted. He kept going. It took 3 more tries to stop him at 35 yds. I let it fly. He back a little. The arrow looked to be liver and guts. I let him lay overnight. Next morning we looked and lost blood. He was circling. I would have looked all day but my wife got I'll and we have a toddler. I called ever dog guy I could find. The soonest they could get to me was the next afternoon. Bill and Elle (the blood hound) showed up. With in 2 hours we found him 150 yards from last blood. He didn't lay down and die. He crashed off his feet. I centered the liver. I would guess he was dead within. 20 mins of the shot. The meat was no good which is disappointing. I had walked next to him within 50 yards 2 times the day b4. He was in the open but in a little depression.


----------



## Wandering arrows

Shot him last night and let him lay tell this morning and found where I last seen him disappear last night


----------



## Slim1213

Wife's buck from nov 5.


----------



## westmichhunter

This Morning 1st sit of the year.


----------



## ant1901

10-29
Eaton county


----------



## IceHog

ant1901 said:


> View attachment 280382
> 
> 
> 10-29
> Eaton county


Wow, what's the width on that stud?


----------



## 65650

ant1901 said:


> View attachment 280382
> 
> 
> 10-29
> Eaton county


Holy crap, what’s his spread?


----------



## Corey K

Public land Nebraska on the 8th


----------



## bradb460




----------



## Phoolish

Hey guys I can finally post here. 
Got to the stand about 215-23o. At 3 I heard what I thought to be a truck on the neighbors property from where I always hear a corn feeder go off. Heard some deer come running. Could see a doe and button buck go just north of my food plot and heard another go south into some think stuff. The button came in and a couple minutes late he stepped out for a 25 yard shot.


----------



## buktruk

My oldest was able to tag his first buck on the 12th a 5pt.


----------



## mbrewer

buktruk said:


> My oldest was able to tag his first buck on the 12th a 5pt.


Nice.


----------



## ant1901

bowhunter1053 said:


> Holy crap, what’s his spread?


I honestly didn’t even measure before I took it in.


----------



## bounty hunter

Corey K said:


> Public land Nebraska on the 8th


Seen some really nice deer hunting Nebraska back in the 80’s


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Corey K

bounty hunter said:


> Seen some really nice deer hunting Nebraska back in the 80’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I bet!!

Ehd took a toll there, the state does get hunted hard now. Still nice to see some new scenery though!


----------



## bounty hunter

We were bird hunting. But had a green light to deer hunt but back then no cash to go back


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mbrewer

Bump...


----------



## monarch slayer

Got this 10 point on Oct 12th


----------



## Hoytman5

Last Wednesday morning. 11/8/17


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Got this 9 point November 3rd with my crossbow. 




  








20171103_182101




__
MIoutdoorsjunkie


__
Nov 5, 2017











  








20171103_182049




__
MIoutdoorsjunkie


__
Nov 4, 2017


----------



## perchyanker

Haven't hunted the last 2 seasons and went out this morning for the first time since














and pretty sure I shot 1 of the first bucks in Jackson County this morning


----------



## jamie2003rkc




----------



## jamie2003rkc

jamie2003rkc said:


> View attachment 281118
> View attachment 281118
> View attachment 281119
> View attachment 281120


My first one in a few years first seen my best friend hunting partner passed 2 years ago Gladwin county 3.5 year old according to DNR biologist feeling blessed !


----------



## buktruk

2 days after his older brother got his first buck my 11 year old got his first, an opening day 5pt.


----------



## jamie2003rkc

perchyanker said:


> Haven't hunted the last 2 seasons and went out this morning for the first time since
> View attachment 281106
> View attachment 281107
> and pretty sure I shot 1 of the first bucks in Jackson County this morning


That's a dandy


----------



## jamie2003rkc

SPITFIRE said:


> Dressed out at 195 lbs


Stud !!!


----------



## jamie2003rkc

agbuckhunter said:


> On Oct 20th I sat all morning slaying the Jumbo's on Saginaw Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after fishing, I was on my way to pickup my 10 yo daughter from school for an evening hunt. She was successful with her first archery season deer and let just say....she was pumped. What a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 25th evening was my first time out for myself. I had been hearing reports of a lot of scrape activity going on, so I knew with the cold front and the wind, my mock scrape line would be a great choice for the first sit of the season. About 4:30 pm I watched one of my target bucks make his way towards me, stopping to check and freshen 4 out of the 5 mock scrapes.... I didn't let him get to the 5th one!


Looks like you live a charmed life !!


----------



## 65650

Tagged out on these 2 8 points. The bottom one was taken this morning.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Opening day success. Small atv makes him look huge


----------



## Yardman

My daughter shot this opening day at about 2:45 pm. Her second buck ever. Saw three bucks and he was the biggest.lol. He went 10 yds and dropped, perfect shot.


----------



## G5monotech

Tagged out for the year. Here is a pic of my opening day of gun 8 point.


----------



## Yohann

Bump


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Sisters first buck, 7 25 opening morning. Ran 50 yards and tumbled.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Well... My season is over.. Got one with my crossbow on November 3rd (9 point) and got this 8 point this afternoon. 40 yard shot with a Savage 220 bolt action slug gun. My freezer is STOCKED.. Time to feast!


----------



## crossneyes

Another for the thread
Been blessed again this year!!


----------



## G5monotech

tagged out this season. I posted my bow season buck in here earlier. Shot this one opening day of gun. Now my wife wants me to install the new maple floors in our home. Problem is I still have hunting season on my mind. It will have to wait.


----------



## spikekilla

My sons Missaukee County buck taken November 15 at 16:30.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

11/15/17 10:20am
Chippewa county
213 live, 172 dressed
7mm mag


----------



## mbrewer

Luv2hunteup said:


> 11/15/17 10:20am
> Chippewa county
> 213 live, 172 dressed
> 7mm mag
> View attachment 282031


I'd be very please with that one. Neck as wide as it is long.


----------



## buckhunter14

After hunting four full days in the UP and watching several 1.5 year old bucks, only took 20 minutes into the first hunt in West Michigan to pull the trigger on my new .450 Bushmaster.


----------



## Gone_Hunting

buckhunter14 said:


> After hunting four full days in the UP and watching several 1.5 year old bucks, only took 20 minutes into the first hunt in West Michigan to pull the trigger on my new .450 Bushmaster.
> 
> View attachment 282211
> 
> 
> View attachment 282212


Looks like a heavy deer..congrats!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

mbrewer said:


> I'd be very please with that one. Neck as wide as it is long.


Thanks. Very typical of the deer in this area. We just don’t get the inch of none up here 
Last year’s buck.


----------



## old graybeard

Shot a gimpy little buck last week with my custom built 450BM.


----------



## buggs

Tag soup for me this year! Congrats to everybody's success!!!!! Guess there's always this weekend, if not, next year........ And I hate...just hate...tag soup...


----------



## snortwheeze

buggs said:


> Tag soup for me this year! Congrats to everybody's success!!!!! Guess there's always this weekend, if not, next year........ And I hate...just hate...tag soup...


There's still a lot of season left.... Don't muzzleload hunt? Or bow hunt till the end ? Good luck this weekend !


----------



## fish RN

Ottawa county 8 point taken on 11/19 evening with my 1187. Tagged out on bucks this year after shooting a 9 point on 10/25.


----------



## don'tgoenough




----------



## don'tgoenough

November 16th. Midland county.


----------



## Masterblaster1

Tagged a western u.p. spike on Sunday the 19th. Not my biggest deer ever, but more meat for my freezer...


----------



## Jeffish74

Took the 9 on my birthday. Nov.1st.








My dad 72 took a 6 on Monday.








Thanksgiving morning I got this guy.








Keep at it!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

Thanksgiving morning at 7:25 with new traditions pursuit.barnes tmz tore heart in 1/2 and got into lungs.he went less then 30yds died in creek.


----------



## Vols

Thining the herd on the TN farm
11/21 and 11/23


----------



## vsmorgantown

Shot him yesterday evening on my Indiana farm. Caught him cruising around the edge of one of my farm fields, this particular field has been a doe magnet this year. I was about to shoot a doe but couldn't get a clear shot then I heard a deep grunt and saw him. 70 yard shot zero yards tracking the 308 dropped him where he stood. 
225# live weight 184# dressed


----------



## Jimbos

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 282582
> View attachment 282581
> Shot him yesterday evening on my Indiana farm. Caught him cruising around the edge of one of my farm fields, this particular field has been a doe magnet this year. I was about to shoot a doe but couldn't get a clear shot then I heard a deep grunt and saw him. 70 yard shot zero yards tracking the 308 dropped him where he stood.
> 225# live weight 184# dressed


Beautiful, good job...


----------



## vsmorgantown

Thanks Jimbos and everyone. Good luck everyone.


----------

